# Guillaume Dufay missa de Angelis - it stunned me



## deprofundis

When i heard it for the first time i was like, this music , the sleeve the art the concept, thee mass of angels, is it something quite powerfull just like missa l'homme armé, amen!!

Trought angelic force, allelouia this is trought christian blessing have you heard it yet???
i have Anne-Marie Deschamps on Bayard record hmm hmm so good it make you feeling glowing of holyness...



:angel:


----------

